# samsung magictune warning



## natr0n (Jul 9, 2012)

I usually tune my monitor by hand but its touch sensitive.So I installed magictune software from Samsung.Basically it seems to have secretly reprogrammed the monitors firmware/options.

I had all these crazy setting for colors and sharpness etc. now they say not available.


kinda upset , but in any case stay away from this pos software.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 10, 2012)

fixed issue, removed magictune software then I reset monitor a few times and got options back.

that was scary. stay away from this software lol


----------

